# Question From A Friend About 70% Rubbing Alcohol & Bong Resin



## HHGTTG420 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey everyone, got a friend that's dry right now and for the past few months he's been washing out his bong with 70% rubbing alcohol (after dumping the water ofcourse). He said he had a nice brown tinge to the alc and evaporated it. Now its this crystallized and from what he says, smells a little more sharper than rubbing alcohol. 

He's asking me if its smokable, I've been googling (he has no computer) and haven't found a whole lot about crystallized versions, though have found a lot about the oil. He's supposed to send me a pic of it from his cell, but I haven't received it yet.

So any thoughts, I don't think I'd touch the stuff myself but is crystallized resin from evaporated 70% rubbing alcohol smokable without making you sick as hell? Anyone know? 

I had him make sure its not denatured (its not) and he made it in a plastic bowl (if that helps, everyone else uses metal). Said it tastes like shit but only smoked a little 'cause how harsh it was.


----------



## HHGTTG420 (Oct 19, 2009)

Figured I'd bump this up. Haven't heard from him since my original post on sun, so dunno if he's gonna send pics or not. Hell, for all I know he smoked the shit outta it anyways.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 19, 2009)

That is just tar that will not get you high
He can smoke it and get a little light headed from coughing that nasty shit up


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 19, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> That is just tar that will not get you high
> He can smoke it and get a little light headed from coughing that nasty shit up


it won't make you any more sick than smoking resin, because that's what it is.


----------



## crondiesel (Oct 19, 2009)

actually, if hes burning off alot of the iso alc. itss mixing with the resin and like he pointed out (smell) it sounds like its making something totally different. i wuldnt smoke it because most likely the iso isnt fully evapd or food safe.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 19, 2009)

isnt this kinda the way that richard pryor caught himself on fire? except that he wasn't mixing the alcohol with weed, he was using it too clean out his freebase pipe if memory serves me right.. 
smoking res will get you high, but it will also give you a nasty headache and a nice black lung to go along with it... so long as all of the alcohol is evaporated from it, i think it would be safe to smoke, although i don't know if i would, after all it really is no different that qwiso ( quick wash isopropyl alcohol) just tell him to leave it alone for awhile to make sure its all evaporated..


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes, what he did was purify the resin to pure thc so I'd say yeah, smoke up....!!!!!


----------



## jeff f (Oct 29, 2009)

i have done the exact same thing before. will say it wastn very "user friendly". it sparked and crackled and smoked and tasted like a mouthfull of shit. did get me high but wew it was rough. may i suggest to your friend to clean first with something to just scrape the resin out. take that sticky shit and role it with your finger into a ball then deposit in a pill bottle. i have about 3 pill bottles of resin now. anyway, if you get dry, smoke a ball. its way more enjoyable to smoke that way, and very potent i might add.


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 29, 2009)

Kids, don't fuck with resin. And keep all your smoking apparatuses clean! How you gonna taste the true flavor of your dank weed with all that burnt shit up in your piece? That shits nasty!


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 29, 2009)

Just a tip ... there is 91% alcohol and it works much better. Throw in some sea salt or kosher... big granule salt with it, and it will sparkle. Promise.


----------

